# Urgent: How Long Does Revolution Take To Work?



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Guys I'm worried. Took Sheldon out today to change his bedding and add more Flax oil to his back and he lost another heap of quills *see photo*. Over the last week I have enough quills to make a new Hedgie!! 

His skin isn't flaking as much but the quill lossage is worse than ever. Vet told me .02ml every 2 weeks but how long does it take to work? Should I give him more? Also after the vet Sheldon needed a bath BADLY as car time = poopy time and he was covered in poo.

Think we washed off the meds?

Very concerned parent here who is going to be paying off her bf till September for the last visit. 

Guys give me some good news please


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Remind me how old Sheldon is??

Is this the first Revolution treatment (there should be three spread over six weeks, I think?). I have never used it and there will be people along who are actually helpful...

I just wanted to reassure you that Snarf lost 45 quills one day :shock: and I had several minor heart attacks that week but we were both fine. He didn't have mites and we never did figure out what the heck the issue was but SunShineFactor seemed to make a big difference.

There's a Revolution thread in Health, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

From what I have read from mite issues from other hedgehog owners quilling loss will not stop immediately and can take weeks and up to a month to completely stop if I am not mistaken, as for the medication part that is something I do not feel comfortable speaking on, If one of the more experienced hedgehog owners who have dealt with this doesn't respond soon I would PM Nancy or one of the experienced Breeders on this subject 

MissC I believe Sheldon is 1yr + old if I am remembering correctly


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Shawn just BBM'd me an interesting point. Don't Hedgies have their last quilling at 8 months? He was wondering if the previous owner rounded his age up? She told me he's a year olf but he's a big fluffy guy ....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Have you started Rev? Has he been checked for mites? Been to a vet? It could be a thousand things causing the quill loss.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

MissC said:


> Have you started Rev? Has he been checked for mites? Been to a vet? It could be a thousand things causing the quill loss.


Ah Miss C you missed my freakout last week hahah

Yes vet, yes skin test. Vet couldn't find mites but gave me rev and said .02ml every 2 weeks . He also got his wolverine claws taken care of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> Shawn just BBM'd me an interesting point. Don't Hedgies have their last quilling at 8 months? He was wondering if the previous owner rounded his age up? She told me he's a year olf but he's a big fluffy guy ....


That's always a possibility unless the hedgehog was registered there isn't much way to tell his exact age.

If he is quilling though you'd see new quills poking through the skin.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> shortnerdy said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn just BBM'd me an interesting point. Don't Hedgies have their last quilling at 8 months? He was wondering if the previous owner rounded his age up? She told me he's a year olf but he's a big fluffy guy ....
> ...


I looked for new quills specificly last week couldn't see any. When I take him back out for play time tomorrow *hes a grumpy boy today* Ill look him over real good again and let you know.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I suspect the Rev needs more time to start working. Mites have some ridiculously long life/reproducing cycle, I think that's why you have three doses vs one. 

If it was me, knowing what I do now, I would start giving hims SF or Booster. It can't hurt and it takes a while to work, as well, so if it's NOT mites, you'd at least be starting a treatment. Snarf's quill loss stopped altogether after about 4 weeks? I think? on SF.

ETA: Did the vet check for other parasites - internal and external - as well?


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

@ MissC

He did a skin scraping thing. I assume that means other parasites as well. As for internal likley not.

-m going to have to google this sunshine factor stuff no idea what it is.

I hope Sheldon knows how hard I'm trying to help him . My grumpy quill ball will be won over yet!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you have to go back to the vet, take some poop with you. His, not yours. :shock: And ask him to check for internal parasites.

You can Search HHC for SF, as well...there are many, many posts. I am actually going to switch to Booster, I think...seems to be the same but better? :lol: Same company...you may want to check it out.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome. I googled it, seems. Like good stuff. I wonder if the petstore carries it?

Lol @ the poop comment. Will keep in mind tho sheldon poops like no tomorrow in the car so I wouldn't need to bring any hahaha.

Will continue to moniter him and let you all know


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shortnerdy said:


> Awesome. I googled it, seems. Like good stuff. I wonder if the petstore carries it?


nope. not that i've heard. you can get it from your vet or on-line but i would only order from Harrison - the dudes who make it or else you won't know what you're really getting, y'know?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I kind of have the same question about revolution. Our rescue Sasha had mites really bad and has has 3 doses. He still loses quite a bit of quills and has really flaky skin still. When should this start go away?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If he had the correct dosage at the correct times, you should've seen some improvement, I would think. How long since his last application?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yesterday actually. All the dosages were all premeasured by the vet for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

@Quinn I would PM Nancy, but also call your vet did they do a stool sample test to check if the quill loss was potentially something else? From what I have read from posts by some of the experienced Breeders Revolutions can help but quill loss can continue for quite awhile all the same which makes sense if you think about it the mites may have weakened man of the roots of many quills which could cause them to still fall out. I can't say if that is accurate or not, but that is my thoughts


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> @Quinn I would PM Nancy, but also call your vet did they do a stool sample test to check if the quill loss was potentially something else? From what I have read from posts by some of the experienced Breeders Revolutions can help but quill loss can continue for quite awhile all the same which makes sense if you think about it the mites may have weakened man of the roots of many quills which could cause them to still fall out. I can't say if that is accurate or not, but that is my thoughts


Yup...it may just be too soon...you can PM Nancy, resident Rev expert, to check but I would give it a few more days. There are SO many causes of quill loss...the flaking makes me think dry skin but...could be parasites, infection, etc etc etc. It is going to sound like I work for these guys, but SF really DID do wonders for Snarf.  Not a flake or quill lost once he had been on it for a few weeks...not one flake!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! But I know it was mites because they were so bad that you could see them crawling around on his skin :shock: And he had so much build of the mites waste on him. The vet said it was one of the worst cases of mites he has seen in a while. I hope its the explanation that TWCOGAR gave about weakened roots. But I'll PM Nancy or wait and see if she responds to this thread.
I asked about SF at the vet because I wanted it for Quinn (she has dry skin and flax just wasn't helping much). Can you only get SF through the vet? I really want to try it since many people on here rave about how great it is! lol.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It can take up to a month or so for them to stop losing quills even after the mites are gone. Any quills that were damaged by the mites will continue to fall off. The first dose may not have worked either if you bathed him the same day he got it. You shouldn't give him a bath for 3-5 days after treating for mites. Hopefully the quill loss will stop soon.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't give him a bath until about a week after the first dose. I feel better knowing that he will improve!


----------

